

Ask HN: How would you do a database connection in an iphone app? - roversoccer18

I am trying to develop an iphone application that needs to connect to a database.  After about an hour of googleing I found that there a lot of ways to go about doing this(SQLite database locally on the iphone, MYSQL wrapper class to connect to a database, and many other).  What is the best method or convention most developers use?  Does the iphone SDK have any built in NS objects to connect to a database?
======
jacksond
Local Data: Core Data hooked into a sqlite.db is the way to go. Some say it's
a little heavy but I have had a lot of luck with it. It's going to give you
everything you need to persist and query data locally on the device.

Remote Data: You pretty much have to go with a web service layer. The standard
now-a-days is RESTful JSON. Directly connecting to a remote DB is too
unreliable for the mobile world.

ASIHTTPRequest: A wrapper around network level API's for connecting to web
servers. Use this.

<http://allseeing-i.com/ASIHTTPRequest/>

------
ConceitedCode
Depends on the app but generally speaking I would use CoreData to map the
object and store it in SQLite database.

I can't think of any reason you would use a MySQL wrapper. If I wanted to get
something from a MySQL database I would set up a REST api on my server.

------
Dnguyen
We use a web service with JSON. On the iPhone, we use HTTPRiot to talk to the
web service using JSON.

